# random transitions powerpoint 2010



## John Phantom (Aug 20, 2010)

I have both 2007 and 2010 office, In 2010, they removed the random transition feature. Is there away to copy or move it from 2007 into the 2010?

John


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You can copy program features from one version to the next. The only thing you could possibly do, is create a "template" document that has as many pages as you could expect to use and then just modify it as needed and SAVE AS for each new document you'd like to have.


----------

